# baked alaska cake...........



## chefrob (Mar 2, 2011)

split a cake in half and fit bottom into spring form pan
  
	

		
			
		

		
	








pulled out the ice cream maker, if yer in the market this is a good one with out shelling out $500-$600.






cooled the custard and started it up.....


when nobody is looking sneak a taste with a cinnamon twist.....


damn...got busted but very easily bribed with a pay off........


ice cream layer........


top with other layer and into the freezer......


unmolded and ready for meringue........


crumb coat and back into the freezer..........


finished piping and torched..........


plated with vanilla and chocolate creme anglaise........


thx for stoppin' by.......    / message  sig


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous Rob -


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW, I want a piece... Looks Delicious...


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2011)

thx guys!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 3, 2011)

lucky dog.............................


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2011)

boykjo said:


> lucky dog.............................


yes, yes she is............


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 3, 2011)

Yummie!!!

MMMMM!!!

 Nice!

      Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh boy Rob!  Not much to say other than


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Man oh Man there Rob thats looks great and if you keep cooking stff like that ou could be a chef one day.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow....outstanding work there Rob...that could make the cover of Bon Appetit....lucky dog indeed. Hell, I'd sit up and beg for some of that


----------



## nakom (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it a chocolate cake split and you made custard ice cream?  Looks great, wifes birthday is comming up might be a nice surprise for her.  No way I could make it look that good but it would taste good lol.

Awesome job

Nick


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Man oh Man there Rob thats looks great and if you keep cooking stff like that ou *could be a chef one day.*


mark, that's just way too much work!
 

nick, yes that's it. you should try it.........it really is not that tough, you could try a mini.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 3, 2011)

Mother of god that looks so good.. Great job


----------



## meateater (Mar 3, 2011)

That does look darn good.


----------

